# Hummingbird Problem



## George43001 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a Hummingbird Wide One Hundred fish finder and the wire on the transducer has been cut. Is it worth spending $60.00 for a new transducer or would it be better just to replace the unit ??


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Is it worth it? I think thats really a question only you can answer.
Only you know how much you fish, your personal finances or your plans or future plans on equipment upgrades.
If moneys no problem and you fish alot, buy the biggest thing you can find


----------



## George43001 (Aug 18, 2006)

I was looking for a little more info than that. I just recently purchased the boat that this fish finder is installed on. I am not familar with this model and it is nolonger manufactured. I'm not a tournment angler and fish only for the fun of it -- what I want is to be able to mark fish and see how deep it is, so I don't run aground and damage the prop or motor. I don't want to spend anymore than I have to, but I don't want to install a new transducer if the unit isn't worth it. Most fish finders aren't cheap and for buying the biggest one I can find isn't an option, as I don't want to spend several thousand dollars on one.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

George43001 said:


> I was looking for a little more info than that. I just recently purchased the boat that this fish finder is installed on. I am not familar with this model and it is nolonger manufactured. I'm not a tournment angler and fish only for the fun of it -- what I want is to be able to mark fish and see how deep it is, so I don't run aground and damage the prop or motor. I don't want to spend anymore than I have to, but I don't want to install a new transducer if the unit isn't worth it. Most fish finders aren't cheap and for buying the biggest one I can find isn't an option, as I don't want to spend several thousand dollars on one.


A new, entry level unit is going to run you over $100. A new transducer can be bought on eBay or Amazon for a lot less than $60. If all you want is depth readings, as long as the head unit works and is still water tight, a new transducer will do you fine.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I can fix it so if you care sell it let me know threw my PM and we can go from there. If you was my fishing pal I fix it free but that is if you was. I used to fix the spin type as they was duck soup for me to fix. Most the newer are not made to fix. Any one read this and have any spin type I buy it. Like get a few vexlers or what as they have 3 colors and are worth fixing less a Mack truck ran over it. Still take older one that are spin and black and white.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Why not strip the wires and rewire it? What do you have to lose?

It worked when I took the hedgeclippers to the extension cord....


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Why not strip the wires and rewire it? What do you have to lose?
> 
> It worked when I took the hedgeclippers to the extension cord....


If the cut is in a location where you'd have room to splice the wire back together, then give that a try. Just match up each of the colors, electrical tape them individually, and then tape over all of the wires. A couple layers of electrical tape over the splices and up a few inches on both sides onto the outer jacket of the cable will seal it up pretty good.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

You can splice a transducer cable and get it to work, but once the outer jacket is cut through, you will be prone to a ton of electrical interference.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## George43001 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies -- I appreciate your help. I tried to splice the wire, but couldn't do it. The tranducer cable has what looks like a wire shield or something just under the outside plastic and then has a heavy round molded plastic tube like in the middle. Inside this molded tube is 3 hair size wires. When I try to strip this plastic away from the wires -- the small wires break -- nothing left to splice. As Eriestreamer said -- this must be one of the newer styles. Thanks for all your help -- I think I will take Bad Bubs advise and take a look on ebay. ALL OF YOU WERE MOST HELPFUL -- THANKS


----------

